# Whistler First Time Advice



## timmytard

Well, I'm not to sure how much a guide would cost?

Probably an outrageous amount of money $$$$$$ 

Even for only a few hours I'm thinkin' it's gonna be a lot of cash?


I have a better idea, one that'll work out better for both of us I believe?

Buy me a lift ticket & I'll be your guide.

I know it really good, probably better than most guides

The first time I ever went boarding was at Whistler, 28 years ago.
I know it petty good.



Now the good part for you. Haha.

I smoke tonnes & tonnes of weed, not shitty weed either.

My joints have honey oil on the papers, after smearing that on there I dump lots of bubble hash (full melt bubble hash) which is like pure THC.

Once the joints get out in the cold, the honey oil turns hard & it's not water soluble.
The joints become waterproof & the paper won't rip.
You can bomb runs through trees in a blizzard.
These killer joints won't go out, they just keep burning.

I promise you won't be able to see straight all week:

Here is a little video to show you.

https://vimeo.com/



TT


----------



## radiomuse210

timmytard said:


> Well, I'm not to sure how much a guide would cost?
> 
> Probably an outrageous amount of money $$$$$$
> 
> Even for only a few hours I'm thinkin' it's gonna be a lot of cash?
> 
> 
> I have a better idea, one that'll work out better for both of us I believe?
> 
> Buy me a lift ticket & I'll be your guide.
> 
> I know it really good, probably better than most guides
> 
> The first time I ever went boarding was at Whistler, 28 years ago.
> I know it petty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the good part for you. Haha.
> 
> I smoke tonnes & tonnes of weed, not shitty weed either.
> 
> My joints have honey oil on the papers, after smearing that on there I dump lots of bubble hash (full melt bubble hash) which is like pure THC.
> 
> Once the joints get out in the cold, the honey oil turns hard & it's not water soluble.
> The joints become waterproof & the paper won't rip.
> You can bomb runs through trees in a blizzard.
> These killer joints won't go out, they just keep burning.
> 
> I promise you won't be able to see straight all week:
> 
> Here is a little video to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT




Damn TT if I was only closer to your area, that sounds like a helluva time. 

OP I'd hop on that - I'm sure it would make your trip pretty memorable.


----------



## F1EA

LOL

That is not a bad idea at all. TT's right, a proper guide would cost a lot; which would probably be like an "advanced" private lesson and they'll show you te cool spots. 

There's a group of people which could also help you out and show you around; so just stick around the forum and we'll all chime in and give you pointers..... I can probably join you guys as well. Should be a good time.

I'm not familiar with the Whistler backcountry, but it is HUGE. Everything about Whistler is huge.

So yeah, you'll have a blast. Pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## ridinbend

Alright TT, I'll give you a heads up before I make it up there this season. I'm sold based on your artistic joint description.


----------



## timmytard

ridinbend said:


> Alright TT, I'll give you a heads up before I make it up there this season. I'm sold based on your artistic joint description.


Oh fuck yeah, come on up.

I'll show you some razzo dazzo haha.

I don't care who you are, or who you think you are? 
Or how many joints you usually smoke before breakfast:blahblah::blahblah:

I've heard it all. Everybody says they're the king of blazin'.

This shit will put a horse down.


TT


----------



## ridinbend

timmytard said:


> Oh fuck yeah, come on up.
> 
> I'll show you some razzo dazzo haha.
> 
> I don't care who you are, or who you think you are?
> Or how many joints you usually smoke before breakfast:blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> I've heard it all. Everybody says they're the king of blazin'.
> 
> This shit will put a horse down.
> 
> 
> TT


I honestly am not claiming anything. I'm sure your rockets will take me to the moon. I'm down to go, cause I've never been to space. Plus you love the pow, and well, so do I.


----------



## snownamaste

@ timmytard - Deal done. Private lessons cost circa C$650, so your lift ticket is a bargain! I will hit you a PM with contact details. 

Your joint description was the best ever! :jumping1:

I fly out of Rio Jan 17 and will land in Vancouver Jan 18th around 09am, should be in Whistler i'm guessing around 12:00 - 1pm; so if you are there Jan 18th / 19th and/or the rest of the week let's ride it!!!


F1EA - let me know if you be there, always better to ride in group.

Namaste


----------



## timmytard

snownamaste said:


> @ timmytard - Deal done. Private lessons cost circa C$650, so your lift ticket is a bargain! I will hit you a PM with contact details.
> 
> Your joint description was the best ever! :jumping1:
> 
> I fly out of Rio Jan 17 and will land in Vancouver Jan 18th around 09am, should be in Whistler i'm guessing around 12:00 - 1pm; so if you are there Jan 18th / 19th and/or the rest of the week let's ride it!!!
> 
> 
> F1EA - let me know if you be there, always better to ride in group.
> 
> Namaste


Fuck yeah dude, lets do it.

If they get new snow, your mind will be blown.


The thing is, I don't live in whistler, I'm about 4 hours away.
So there is no chance I'll be there.

But if you wanna buy me a ticket & do that? 
I'll pick you up from the airport.

that'll save both of us a shitty journey. Me without a passenger to talk to & you without any bombers to smoke.

Problem solved, haha it's a win, win situation.

I have a fuckin' shit load of gear too. You could probably just bring your boots, if you have a pair that you really like & I can set you up with half a dozen boards or so.
But I have like 80 boards we can take as may as we can fit in the car if ya want?
Haha, I'm always down for an adventure.

Unless your a triathlon guy, riding everyday, would be tough.
Don't know if you've been there before?
But it's fuckin' huge, like really huge. 

TT


----------



## timmytard

ridinbend said:


> I honestly am not claiming anything. I'm sure your rockets will take me to the moon. I'm down to go, cause I've never been to space. Plus you love the pow, and well, so do I.


No, no, I didn't mean you in specifically.

Just, you know how people are. haha, always saying their shit the best.:blahblah::blahblah:

Or they've smoked so much weed before:blahblah::blahblah:

It's just funny.

I don't claim anything, cause I don't sell it. Haha.


Fuck, I refuse to stop & smoke joints.
Waste of time. You wanna smoke weed & ride with me?

You just get your own joints, I don't give a shit.
Smoke em how/when ever you want.

Stopping though, I hate that.
Riding with a joint hanging out of your mouth.
Much cooler.

I have soo much video footy with a joint in my mouth it's hard to put anything together without it. lol

That's why it's important to have weather proof joints.
Aw yeah. These baby's are the shit.

They literally never go out.Thy burn super, super slow too.
Like 1/2 an hour, slow. With a cherry like a cigar.
hot as the sun. haha

I have a pic of one on my phone, I'll post it up.


TT


----------



## snownamaste

TT - you are hilarious bro, i have a big smile on my desk and ppl at work don't understand hahahaha

I will get you lift tickets for the week with the money i will save for just 3 classes, apres beer on me too :hairy:

This is it, can't wait to hit Whistler and hit TT magic waterproof 4:20

On gear i will need to buy an extra jacket and maybe a new boot as mine is old. I got a sick Taro Tamai snow surf design board this year which feels amazing on powder!!!

Check out this pics:

https://www.google.com.br/search?q=....webry.info%2F201002%2Farticle_4.html;640;480


----------



## F1EA

Still LOL'ing.......

Anyways, yep i can make it almost any time, especially if there is pow. Also depends on how busy i am with work, but if there's a big dump i can pull some strings. I'm only like 1:30hr away.

Another thing: get fit! and bring low light lenses.
If you surf a lot you probably already are fit enough... but keep in shape cause Whistler is big and hard on your legs.


----------



## snownamaste

F1EA - thanks for the tip. Luckily the only lenses i have is low light so that's covered 

Don't surf as much as i wanted as Rio not so good to surf on summer time but am training on gym for this trip, will keep it intense until trip time!

Hopefully will get a dump while there which will motivate you enough to go there!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

F1EA said:


> Still LOL'ing.......
> 
> Anyways, yep i can make it almost any time, especially if there is pow. Also depends on how busy i am with work, but if there's a big dump i can pull some strings. I'm only like 1:30hr away.
> 
> Another thing: get fit! and bring low light lenses.
> If you surf a lot you probably already are fit enough... but keep in shape cause Whistler is big and hard on your legs.


The place is a leg burner!!!!!


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> Alright TT, I'll give you a heads up before I make it up there this season. I'm sold based on your artistic joint description.


Yeah, do try and make it. There's a reasonable bunch here on the Forum plus Whis is a destination, so even if you go by yourself you'll have a good time.

Whistler pow days are amazing. And even for a couple days after. Also, if you're already in the region, a ~4hr drive takes you to interior pow.


----------



## timmytard

snownamaste said:


> TT - you are hilarious bro, i have a big smile on my desk and ppl at work don't understand hahahaha
> 
> I will get you lift tickets for the week with the money i will save for just 3 classes, apres beer on me too :hairy:
> 
> This is it, can't wait to hit Whistler and hit TT magic waterproof 4:20
> 
> On gear i will need to buy an extra jacket and maybe a new boot as mine is old. I got a sick Taro Tamai snow surf design board this year which feels amazing on powder!!!
> 
> Check out this pics:
> 
> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=....webry.info%2F201002%2Farticle_4.html;640;480


Fuck yeah, can't wait.

Cool lookin' board, can't wait to try it:dry::jumping1:

Bring your board for sure then, if it's a powder slayer.
Cause, seriously, if you get a sweet day or two on a powder specific snowboard at whistler.

You'll never go home, it's that good.
You should get at least 1 maybe all the days powder?

It's supposed to be a wicked year for snow too. 

I even have jackets & pants & boots & whatever else you might need.

Oh, it's gonna be grand.

You're gonna have the time of your life.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity

timmytard said:


> Fuck yeah, can't wait.
> 
> Cool lookin' board, can't wait to try it:dry::jumping1:
> 
> Bring your board for sure then, if it's a powder slayer.
> Cause, seriously, if you get a sweet day or two on a powder specific snowboard at whistler.
> 
> You'll never go home, it's that good.
> You should get at least 1 maybe all the days powder?
> 
> It's supposed to be a wicked year for snow too.
> 
> I even have jackets & pants & boots & whatever else you might need.
> 
> Oh, it's gonna be grand.
> 
> You're gonna have the time of your life.
> 
> 
> TT


Slingin it TT...sheeezz might even have to try to make it to up there this year...have never been.


----------



## timmytard

wrathfuldeity said:


> Slingin it TT...sheeezz might even have to try to make it to up there this year...have never been.


Haha, well, come on up then, muther fucker.

Anytime.

The best day I've ever had was at Baker, but I've never had that perfect of a day before at whistler.

If I could just get all those things to line up, for a day at whistler.

Maybe this is the year?

I think it must be?

Luckily, I've been doin' my part.

Yup you better come up, there's a pretty good chance, I think?


TT


----------



## Tatanka Head

TT always cracks me up. Super helpful and I can imagine he is a blast to hang out with, but when I hear his laugh I get worried. It is more like a cackle. I wouldn't be surprised if the OP woke up in a pot of boiling water surrounded by chopped up carrots and onions ala Elmer Fudd and Bugs Bunny.

:hairy:


----------



## timmytard

Tatanka Head said:


> TT always cracks me up. Super helpful and I can imagine he is a blast to hang out with, but when I hear his laugh I get worried. It is more like a cackle. I wouldn't be surprised if the OP woke up in a pot of boiling water surrounded by chopped up carrots and onions ala Elmer Fudd and Bugs Bunny.
> 
> :hairy:


Haha, I don't know where that cackle came from?:embarrased1:

I'm a firm believer in having as much fun as possible, all the time.:jumping1:

No chance in hell that could happen twice.:hope:



TT


----------



## rambob

Good thread, full of valuable info.....lol.


----------



## F1EA

rambob said:


> Good thread, full of valuable info.....lol.


Yeah might need to have it sticki'ed.
:nicetopic:


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Yeah might need to have it sticki'ed.
> :nicetopic:


I couldn't agree more.

Maybe we should sticky it?


TT


----------



## rgunzalez

timmytard said:


> Well, I'm not to sure how much a guide would cost?
> 
> Probably an outrageous amount of money $$$$$$
> 
> Even for only a few hours I'm thinkin' it's gonna be a lot of cash?
> 
> 
> I have a better idea, one that'll work out better for both of us I believe?
> 
> Buy me a lift ticket & I'll be your guide.
> 
> I know it really good, probably better than most guides
> 
> 
> TT


I will definitely keep you in mind when I hit Whistler for the first time, and would be happy to pay for your lift ticket!!


----------



## timmytard

rgunzalez said:


> I will definitely keep you in mind when I hit Whistler for the first time, and would be happy to pay for your lift ticket!!


Of course dude, come on up.

Without knowing where you're going, there's a good chance you might, maybe see ten min of powder on a pow day at whistler?

It's designed to funnel people in certain directions.
If you get stuck in the funnel.

You want to be as far away from that funnel as you can get.
That's where goods will be.


TT


----------



## Guest

I did a trip to Whistler/Blackcomb 2 seasons ago. I also did the Catboarding via Powder Mountain. This was in March and they got dumped on in the Alpine for 3 days straight before we got there. Road only the alpine cause the freezing level was 1800 and sometimes 2000 and the bottom half of the mountain was ice, raining at the base.


The best spot personally I loved were the back bowls at Whistler. Blackcomb is steeper and whistler bowls were awesome. You have to also check out 7th Heaven when you are there, amazing, just watch out for the 20 foot snow drift that can grow underneath the lift. I learned that lesson the hard way.


Heli boaridng isn't worth it in my opinion, we looked into that a cat boarding. You do 3 runs via the heli and will be done pretty quickly if you are good riders. We chose cat boarding which is a full day adventure and my opinion you get more riding for your money. I suggest renting a Burton Fish, when we were there it was dumping around 2-3 inches an hour and could barely see 20 feet in front of you, also had a small stage 1 avalanche. All in all it was the best experience snowboarding in 20 years. The snow was literally like 12 feet deep with a crust at 4 feet. THIS IS A DIFFERENT STYLE RIDING.....its more like surfing then snowboarding on groomed trails. I hit a roller a couple times and the board was almost perpendicular at times and it was amazing, granted I had to "feel" the terrain because I couldn't see it. Def was a huge test to my skills but amazing.

If you use Powder Mountian see if the Australian guide is available, I forget his name, he was AMAZING and funny. Just overall great time. Definitely an experience of a lifetime. I think full cost was like 550 for a day and you get some SICK shots, here is one from the day.


----------



## neachdainn

snownamaste said:


> Fellow Boarders,
> 
> 
> 
> Going to Whistler for my first time on Jan 17 - 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Live in Rio - Brazil and most likely this will be the only week of the year that i will be able to ride, after that just surfing down here...Apprecite your advice to get the best of it.
> 
> 
> 
> This year been to Zermatt and 2013 to Verbier, have built some confidence going off piste...Appreciate recommendation of snowboard instructor / mountain guide / school in Whistler.
> 
> 
> 
> Aware there is only on school but seems several other minor companies work together.
> 
> 
> 
> Will have 6 full days and was thinking 3 days with guide, 1 day snowcat, 1 day for my first helidrop (is it worth it?) and one free riding meeting people on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> For the snowcat found "powdermountaincatskiing" do you guys recommend it?
> 
> 
> 
> Will be looking to go backcountry and search for as much powder as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be on this trip alone, family will stay home and buddies cant make it so if anyone there around these dates would be cool to meet up for free riding / beer. 420 friendly...
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> First post here therefore sorry if its in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> Namaste



Heli drop.... Not really. Powder mountain cats is the shit, though. Really hoping I can piece something together so I can do a cat trip or similar this year. Graduation present to myself. 

As everyone as said, we've got a group who ride whistler pretty regularly, and would love to show you around and blow your mind. 

I'll likely be available for at least a couple days while you're up... I should have from the 9th-12th off if I play my cards right...


----------



## snownamaste

Happy 2015 fellow Boarders!

My time is coming, flying to Whistler next Friay Jan 16h.

How is the snow so far, better than last year?

If anyone around jan 17 - 24 drop a line, can't wait to search for powder and hit the Apres!

Have a good one.


----------



## neachdainn

Snow is much better in the alpine than last year, the trees are pretty low tide, sadly. You might be coming just in time for another set of systems to roll in, so you might get some freshies. I'll likely be up Sunday/Monday that week. I'm always down to get together with some like minded individuals.


----------



## F1EA

Yeah let's do it. Looks like some snow this weekend then much more next weekend (17-18), so you may get hit with the goods.

I'm down for the weekend Sat 17 or Sun 18.


----------



## Girvs

Hey buddy, I hit up Whistler about two years ago now. Didn't have the list lined up that you do for things to achieve. However it was also my first season boarding.

WRT lessons, the max 4 lessons I thought were fantastic for my skill level at the time. I ended up in the intermediate/advanced group and my riding came along a large way. Though I had the luck of buying a three for the cost of two lesson package. It is a great way to meet new people and the advantage of doing lessons on the weekend is that you get to queue jump to a certain degree. From what I've been told you'll be arriving on an American national holiday weekend, so you may find the field more crowded with those that have come up for the weekend for boarding from the US of America.

IIRC you can hire an instructor to do a whole day lesson, so in essence you've got your own guide but I think that was around $8-900 CAD when I was there. Not sure the going rate at the moment.

If you end up opting to do first tracks remember a ticket doesn't guarantee you will get up there. They have a limited number and its first in first served on the day.

Will also be arriving on the day of the 16th Jan and boarding with a friend and a local lass that I met last time. Seems like there could be a few people up there around then.


----------



## timmytard

Girvs said:


> Hey buddy, I hit up Whistler about two years ago now. Didn't have the list lined up that you do for things to achieve. However it was also my first season boarding.
> 
> WRT lessons, the max 4 lessons I thought were fantastic for my skill level at the time. I ended up in the intermediate/advanced group and my riding came along a large way. Though I had the luck of buying a three for the cost of two lesson package. It is a great way to meet new people and the advantage of doing lessons on the weekend is that you get to queue jump to a certain degree. From what I've been told you'll be arriving on an American national holiday weekend, so you may find the field more crowded with those that have come up for the weekend for boarding from the US of America.
> 
> IIRC you can hire an instructor to do a whole day lesson, so in essence you've got your own guide but I think that was around $8-900 CAD when I was there. Not sure the going rate at the moment.
> 
> If you end up opting to do first tracks remember a ticket doesn't guarantee you will get up there. They have a limited number and its first in first served on the day.
> 
> Will also be arriving on the day of the 16th Jan and boarding with a friend and a local lass that I met last time. Seems like there could be a few people up there around then.


I told Kevin Sansalone about it & he said he was off for 4 days in that time period & that he'll come. So there's you instructor/guide/pro boarder/millionaire all wrapped up into one small package. haha, he's tiny.
His buddy & only guy in the world, that I know of anyway, who's had an amateur model snowboard, Derek Scott, wants to come too.

Hmm, Derek & Shin used to both ride for Luxury, they've gotta be buddies.
Shin lives in Whistler.

My holy grail snowboard, a 1994 Luxury Shin Campos.
Mine broke in 1995, I'd been looking for one, for exactly 20 years.

I'd never seen another one, not even a picture of another one.

I just found one last year.

Fuck would it be cool to ride with him too.
Get his John Henry on it.
Haha, my eyes just welled up. haha, I love that shit.

Maybe, if it's super packed because of the American holiday, we can talk ole Mr.Millionaire into flipping the dough for a bird. 
Hah, that'd be sweet. 

Haha, I live in a fantasy world.



TT


----------



## neachdainn

Haha let me know where you get with that


----------



## F1EA

Next weekend is looking gooooood for Whistler... and i just got winter rubber and roof rack so it looks like a go go go! :cheer:


----------



## timmytard

*Holy fawk*

First day was kinda rough, crazy blizzard.

Could not see fuck all, white on white on white.

At one point, I thought I had stopped, as I was looking back for Flavor Flave.

Seriously thought I was completely stopped, then in the whiteness, absolute whiteness, I thought I saw, or what it looked like to me at the time, were tumble weeds flyin' by.

One, then few more, couple I could kinda see go by in the distance.

Then, I ate shit.

Not until i was down still moving, did I actually know I had been moving.

It was nasty, nasty wind, nasty cold.




Oh, hahaI almost forgot.

Holy fuck, this was killing me while I was there.
The weekend just happened to be an American holiday, so jam packed with gringos'.

Why do you Yanks holler "Murica" in their best inbred hill billy tone?
Or is that a specific Seahawks thing?

The mountain was fuckin' packed worse than I've ever, in my life, seen it.
Ever.

Thanks, stupid Muricans. haha.

On a side note.

I've never seen so much leg in whistler either.
Daddy likes. Mwa ha ha ha :jumping1:


TT


----------



## timmytard

*Then this happened*

Poor Flavor Flav, with his supermodel looks:eyetwitch2:, tanned, buffed out physique. Then he starts talkin' in his Brazilian accent, whilst you're being blinded by the light reflecting off his teeth.:dry:

I think,:dry: he may have been torn apart by ravenous cougars:embarrased1:

Haven't seen or heard from him.

Don't think he made it out @ all for day 2?

I hope you did, Flavor Flav.

I dropped $150 bones for a ticket with the extra "Fresh Trax" early bird dealio.

Normally, haha I wouldn't even be going to Whistler, let alone the extra Fresh trax.

Thank you Flavor Flav, I had one of the ALL time most ripping days EVER.

It was mind blowing.

I am sooo much better than the last time I went there.

Wow, that opened up the whole mtn.

Shit I've looked at for years & never dreamed I would be able to go down.


There were a couple spots, that I couldn't believe people weren't going off?

Just a tiny little hike to get the shit you see in movies.

It only takes that first person to do it, then the flood gates open.

You want your mind blown.

Be that guy.


https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## Tratrim

So, am I the only one worried that you lost the guy in a storm and that he hasn't showed up since ? ... 

Super nice to see you stoked tho !


----------



## snowklinger

All the foreigners like to bitch about Americans until you get a gander at the fine T and A we have to offer.

Kozmos is a big fan of our pizza ladies.


----------



## timmytard

Tratrim said:


> So, am I the only one worried that you lost the guy in a storm and that he hasn't showed up since ? ...
> 
> Super nice to see you stoked tho !


Haha, nah, I talked to him.

He lived, he just barely made it out of that cougar den.


TT


----------



## Tratrim

Given how you were talking about his good looks, I guess it was one of the nice "cougars" encounter.... :hairy:


----------



## timmytard

Tratrim said:


> Given how you were talking about his good looks, I guess it was one of the nice "cougars" encounter.... :hairy:


Yup, he looks like a supermodel.

He knows it too, at one point we were at the top inside grabbin' somethin' to eat.

I spotted a couple cougs, pointed em out & said "Let's see what you got there, big shooter"

I thought they were gonna start tearin' him apart right there?


TT


----------



## F1EA

I just wanna say... I'm a fan of this thread :hairy:


----------



## destroy

This thread is all the things I've (for better or worse) mostly missed out in Whistler for a while. Sigh.


----------



## timmytard

timmytard said:


> Haha, well, come on up then, muther fucker.
> 
> Anytime.
> 
> The best day I've ever had was at Baker, but I've never had that perfect of a day before at whistler.
> 
> If I could just get all those things to line up, for a day at whistler.
> 
> Maybe this is the year?
> 
> I think it must be?
> 
> Luckily, I've been doin' my part.
> 
> Yup you better come up, there's a pretty good chance, I think?
> 
> 
> TT


Haha, I just got goose bumps reading that.

I was hopin' it was gonna be good.

I wasn't expecting to have the best day I've ever had in my whole life.

Nope didn't see that one comin'


TT


----------



## Pro Ride

Hey snownameste, 

We offer snowboard improvement camps here in whistler with or without accommodation. 
Its a great way to meet people if your coming over alone. 
Our freeride sessions specialising in exploring the mountain, riding powder and also include lift tickets. 

Send us an email at [email protected] or check out the website for more information about or camps or Whistler in general. 
Pro Ride Snowboard Camps | Whistler, BC


----------



## timmytard

Pro Ride said:


> Hey snownameste,
> 
> We offer snowboard improvement camps here in whistler with or without accommodation.
> Its a great way to meet people if your coming over alone.
> Our freeride sessions specialising in exploring the mountain, riding powder and also include lift tickets.
> 
> Send us an email at [email protected] or check out the website for more information about or camps or Whistler in general.
> Pro Ride Snowboard Camps | Whistler, BC


Oh, right on.

Haha, why don't chya just come & cut my grass for me.


You set up dudes with cougars too?

Yeah, didn't think so.:

Toodles:finger1:

Haha haha, just fuckin' whit chya lawnmower guy.



TT


----------



## Billcosby

This thread is so good I just read it twice. TT, u down to show me around Whistler if I buy you lift tickets this season? I won't pussy out like the other guy who bailed on you after day 1. I'm hardcore, I run 10 miles on the treadmill before I snowboard then I'll smoke and ride with you all day for as many days as u can handle.


----------



## timmytard

Billcosby said:


> This thread is so good I just read it twice. TT, u down to show me around Whistler if I buy you lift tickets this season? I won't pussy out like the other guy who bailed on you after day 1. I'm hardcore, I run 10 miles on the treadmill before I snowboard then I'll smoke and ride with you all day for as many days as u can handle.


Jeez, gulp, I don't know Bill?
You see, er, ah....
Its like hmm...

I've been hearing some pretty creeper things the last little bit about you Bill.
What if you try & roofie me?
I am not down with you raping me.
Nope not cool with that.

You gotta promise, NO roofies.

Haha haha ya creepy old raper Bill.

Holy shit Billy boy, are you in for some fun then.:jumping1:

Of course, its win, win for everybody.

I'm startin' to meet quite a few people up there now, so it's only gonna get better.:jumping1:

Now Bill, I don't know how much or where you ride?
Whistler isn't your average mountain
I'm in stellar shape too, but snowboarding shape is different.

Just know, haha, I'm gonna hold you to that.



TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> Of course, its win, win for everybody.
> 
> I'm startin' to meet quite a few people up there now, so it's only gonna get better.:jumping1:
> 
> Now Bill, I don't know how much or where you ride?
> Whistler isn't your average mountain
> 
> TT


So if you're going to show Billcosby around Whis, who is going to show you, so you can show Billcosby  haha :snowboard1:


----------



## Billcosby

timmytard said:


> Jeez, gulp, I don't know Bill?
> You see, er, ah....
> Its like hmm...
> 
> I've been hearing some pretty creeper things the last little bit about you Bill.
> What if you try & roofie me?
> I am not down with you raping me.
> Nope not cool with that.
> 
> You gotta promise, NO roofies.
> 
> Haha haha ya creepy old raper Bill.
> 
> Holy shit Billy boy, are you in for some fun then.:jumping1:
> 
> Of course, its win, win for everybody.
> 
> I'm startin' to meet quite a few people up there now, so it's only gonna get better.:jumping1:
> 
> Now Bill, I don't know how much or where you ride?
> Whistler isn't your average mountain
> I'm in stellar shape too, but snowboarding shape is different.
> 
> Just know, haha, I'm gonna hold you to that.
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Hrmmm, are you an aspiring female actress? If so, maybe we'll just skip the mountain and you can tell me about the area in my hotel over some tainted drinks... err I mean a couple glasses of water. :drink:

Serious tho. I moved to florida about 4 years ago and been flying to Utah and Colorado mostly. Before that I lived in Canada and did Tremblant for the most part. Took the last 2 seasons to focus on tennis but I won't be working this winter and I have some cash set aside to do a bunch of trips. My plan was to hitup Vail a couple times to get the feel back and smoke some of that legal Colorado chronic then I'd spend some time in Whistler.

How fast are you, only issue I could see if is if one of us was way faster than the other.


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> So if you're going to show Billcosby around Whis, who is going to show you, so you can show Billcosby  haha :snowboard1:


Why, my people of course:hairy:

There's usually an entourage, you're usually in it it.haha.

So you can't deny it.:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## djsaad1

TT, are you going to be around last week of Jan? We have a group of 5 or so guys coming Jan 30th and leaving feb 4th. Would be more than happy to buy you a lift ticket if you can show us around the mountain and let us know where to buy "supplies".


----------



## timmytard

djsaad1 said:


> TT, are you going to be around last week of Jan? We have a group of 5 or so guys coming Jan 30th and leaving feb 4th. Would be more than happy to buy you a lift ticket if you can show us around the mountain and let us know where to buy "supplies".


That could prolly be arranged. Haha, yeah of course man.:jumping1:
I love that shit, love ridin' with a pack of dudes.

Was just talkin' about that in a local facebook group I started.
I got a pack of about 20 guys that all ride together.
Some on here, some on facebook & others that don't do either, but there's always a pack it seems like nowadays & it makes for some fuckin' awesome snowboarding. 

I think this might become my new gig?

It should be anyway.


TT


----------



## WhiteOwl

Got a trip planned for Whistler this season. Never been to ole Canada before for boardin at all, so very pumped to get there this year. It's just me and a few friends coming up there. I didn't see much on this thread about specific trails or routes to hit. Any suggestions? I've heard it's huge up there. Does it still get crowded like normal resorts I assume? If so, any routes to avoid that? Promise I won't expose any secrets of the mtn.


----------



## timmytard

WhiteOwl said:


> Got a trip planned for Whistler this season. Never been to ole Canada before for boardin at all, so very pumped to get there this year. It's just me and a few friends coming up there. I didn't see much on this thread about specific trails or routes to hit.* Any suggestions?* I've heard it's huge up there. Does it still get crowded like normal resorts I assume? If so, any routes to avoid that? Promise I won't expose any secrets of the mtn.


Yes, biggest & best tip you're gonna find.

Timmy's tours:hairy:


TT


----------



## timmytard

I know, you've all heard it was big.

But does big really explain or give you any idea of what you will be facing?

Not really.

Here's a link to an interactive map that shoes you what you get & what you're missing out on if you choose somewhere else.

Like Breckenridge, where the Bum hole Adventurer rides.
Haha, what is that? Whistler's parking lot?


How do we stack up?
Compare the acreage of Whistler Blackcomb to other ski resorts in North America.
With a mile-high vertical, a top elevation that lets you breathe easy, and much more, Whistler Blackcomb clearly stands above the rest.

Trail Maps | Whistler Blackcomb

Hey Bill, why the fuck would you want to go anywhere in the states is beyond me?

Put it this way

With all the money you save by going to a bigger better mtn (times 2)

You'll be able to go heli-boarding for more than a week

Tough call I think?

A) pay more, ride a smaller crappier mtn.

Or 

B) pay less, for way more mtn (times 2) 1 week bonus hei-boarding.


Yeah, the more I read those two lines back.

See you when you get here bill.

Openening day, is usually fuckin' epic. Just so you know.
Make it to that, good luck ever going home budz. haha.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Billcosby said:


> Hrmmm, are you an aspiring female actress? If so, maybe we'll just skip the mountain and you can tell me about the area in my hotel over some tainted drinks... err I mean a couple glasses of water. :drink:
> 
> Serious tho. I moved to florida about 4 years ago and been flying to Utah and Colorado mostly. Before that I lived in Canada and did Tremblant for the most part. Took the last 2 seasons to focus on tennis but I won't be working this winter and I have some cash set aside to do a bunch of trips. My plan was to hitup Vail a couple times to get the feel back and smoke some of that legal Colorado chronic then I'd spend some time in Whistler.
> 
> How fast are you, only issue I could see if is *if one of us was way faster than the other*.


I think I'll be able to keep up:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Max Agro

Glacier Creek Lodge has the best Angus burgers you'll ever eat - they melt in your mouth. :bowdown:


----------

